# Try a Theracane........it's really neat



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks to BonnieRamona, I ordered myself a Theracane last week. It is awesome! I can really put pressure on those painful trigger points. It helps to ease the knots and pain. I wanted to post this in case anyone is at all interested. I contacted an acquaintance who works at a Fibro center affiliated with one of our hospitals and she said that the physical therapists definitely recommend everyone using one to help ease some of their pain and discomfort. You can just do a search on the web and numerous sites come up that sell Theracanes. I ordered my from www.zearth.com because they offered free shipping. It arrived within 4 days of ordering it. Here is the direct link to the page for The Theracane: http://www.comfortchannel.com/prod.itml/icOid/179 Theracane sends a very nice little booklet along which tells you how to position it for different areas of the body. They also have a video which you can purchase. I didn't get the video because the booklet seems to be quite informative all by itself.Theracane is an inexpensive way to help us, I think. After all, what have we got to loose?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

'Theracane... reaches the parts other beers can't'. Or something.







I think that would make a good advertising slogan!Being serious now, I'm glad you're pleased with it Feisty!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

It does really help. Especially when you can't get anyone to give you a massage!


----------

